# Turkey Canon!



## retfr8flyr (Dec 1, 2014)

I thought I would give my initial impressions on the Camp Chef Turkey Canon Infusion Roaster. http://www.campchef....on-roaster.html  I did my first turkey on my Akorn this year and used a canon for the cook. I had read a lot about the canon and decided to give it a try this year. I have the newer version, that comes apart for easy cleaning and that is a weak point in the design. The manual says you can use an 18lb bird but I wouldn't want to try anything larger than the 13lb bird I used. The main tube slides onto and locks on the rack but when you have the weight of the bird on the tube it will separate from the rack very easily and whatever you put in the tube comes spilling out, not what you want to happen and don't ask me how I know this.

As far as the actual cook went it was great. The canon is supposed to shorten the cook times but it works even better then I was expecting. I did my cook at 325° and was expecting it to take about 2 hrs but I had allowed myself 3 time just in case. At the 90 minute mark I had 165° in the heart of the breast and 185° in the thigh. I pulled it, wrapped it and put it in my cooler because I had to wait for the rest of the dinner, as we were cooking a conventional style turkey in the oven along with the one I was smoking. Wrapping it cost me the good bite through skin but the rest of the bird was fantastic. The bird was extremely moist and flavorful and it was done perfectly. I would highly recommend the Turkey Canon as long as you keep the size of the bird down. I may try and bend my frame some, to see if I can get a little better retention for the tube but I would still buy it again. I am looking forward to doing many more chickens and turkeys on my Canon. I hope this information helps anyone that has been thinking about getting one of the Canon's.

Here is a shop of the turkey going on the grill.













2014T.jpg



__ retfr8flyr
__ Nov 27, 2014






Here it is on the table ready to be wrapped up.













smoke1.jpg



__ retfr8flyr
__ Nov 27, 2014


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 2, 2014)

I did two 18.3 lb turkeys (two smokes) on my canon this year.  I've done 20 lb'ers before. I bought mine years ago when it was distributed by Sante', but the Camp Chef is exactly the same canon.  Always works great! 













005.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 23, 2014


----------

